
Analyzing availability patterns in car sharing in Berlin - itshonza
https://medium.com/@itshonza/3fbfba071069
======
black_puppydog
This whole "morning commute, evening commute" pattern runs a bit counter to
the fluffy hip "floating" pool imagery I had in my head so far. Seems that
people mostly fit car pools to their established life patterns. Makes sense I
guess, but does that make the car pool all the more efficient than all those
people having their own car? Intuitively it wouldn't seem to relax the parking
situation in Mitte, and there is probably less of a problem with that in the
outer parts where the cars "sleep" anyhow, no? I'd really like to see more of
this. Like, if half of the cars seem to be used mostly for daily commutes, are
they being used by the same people over and over again?

~~~
itshonza
Having access to (even anonymized) data about who makes what trip would be
amazing, and would allow for much more sophisticated analysis. Sadly, this
data is not available...

What would be particularly interesting is to see whether people really use it
for regular commute to work (therefore replacing public transport), or rather
for some of those irregular morning trips (doctor's appointments, meetings,
...).

